# ingame Comic



## Odilion (5. September 2009)

Hallo ihr da,
vor schon längere Zeit spiele ich World of Warcraft, denn mich begeisterte schon seit Warcraft 2 die Geschichte dieser Welt.
Mit WotLk schied ich dann aus der Spielerschaft aus, denn es entsprach nicht mehr meiner Vorstellung, aber das hat hier jetzt nichts zu suchen.

Dennoch habe ich nochmal den alten ingame Comic, denn ich und ein Kumpel damals machten, herausgekramt. Wir hatten damals vor diesen im großen Stil zu veröffentlichen und es machte mir viel Spaß daran zu arbeiten. Aber soweit kam es dann aus genannten Grund nicht mehr und wir wurden nie fertig und niemand bekam es zu Gesicht.

Die Story von Warcraft an sich interessiert mich aber immer noch sehr, ich finde es bis Warcraft 3 wirklich gelungen und in WoW anfangs gut fortgesetzt. Und genau deswegen finde ich es zu schade, wenn der Comic irgendwann verschwindet und niemand ihn je gelesen hat.

Deswegen möchte ich ihn EUCH, der rollenspielveranlagten und an Story interssierten Community von Buffed.de (wenn es auch nur ein kleiner Teil sein mag), vorstellen.
Bewertet mal unsere Arbeit! Meint ihr, dass das ganze erfolgreich gewesen wäre? Dass es sein Publikum gefunden hätte?

Hier eine Vorschau:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (5. September 2009)

Nice, warte schon auf mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (6. September 2009)

Ich würde mich auch auf mehr freuen falls da noch was ist....ist auf jeden fall gut zu lesen und wer weiß wie die geschichte enden wird?!


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2009)

Sieht ganz gut aus


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (22. September 2009)

Brilliant. Ist das alles? Dringend weiterarbeiten! Du kannst die Story ja gegen der Originalen verändern.
Mache ich auch so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

